# Dick's sporting goods



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

I long ago realized that it's best to do your research before hitting the sporting goods stores as I really don't care for the opinion of the associates working in those places. However I had a situation yesterday that was kind of laughable. I needed a new 9 amp battery for a vexilar I am selling, and I was on my way to gander using beck to 12 mile to avoid most of the mall traffic. Anyway, for grins I stopped in Dick's sporting goods on 12 mile since it was on the way and their web site indicated they carried them. I asked one of the associates in sporting goods (there were 3 standing together talking) if they had any 12 volt batteries typically used for portable electronics as I needed a new one for my vexilar. The first one says to the other two "anyone know what a vexilar is? I never heard of it.". The other two associates had no idea what I was talking about either. I was floored. I certainly don't expect them to be experts on anything, but I thought that was a little silly considering where they worked. Anyway, I hit gander and got everything I needed.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

ganders the same way some times. i don't know ware they hire them but they do. lol's


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

swaprat said:


> ganders the same way some times. i don't know ware they hire them but they do. lol's


It's hit or miss there as well. I asked a kid if they had any more batteries in back since the shelf was empty. He put two and two together and took me over to hunting which had plenty, apparently because they are used for feed spreaders. Wasn't aware of that one, but +1 for the kid. He didn't however take any of them back to ice fishing to restock the shelf, so -1 and back to neutral. The old guy doing inventory looked at me like I just insulted his mother when I asked where the plastic boxes were for tackle, so -1 there. At least I know for next time. They should really offer a map on the way in the store for these places, especially cabelas. I bet the bean counters would find out that they need less associates and it would offset the cost.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

brookie1 said:


> It's hit or miss there as well. I asked a kid if they had any more batteries in back since the shelf was empty. He put two and two together and took me over to hunting which had plenty, apparently because they are used for feed spreaders. Wasn't aware of that one, but +1 for the kid. He didn't however take any of them back to ice fishing to restock the shelf, so -1 and back to neutral. The old guy doing inventory looked at me like I just insulted his mother when I asked where the plastic boxes were for tackle, so -1 there. At least I know for next time. They should really offer a map on the way in the store for these places, especially cabelas. I bet the bean counters would find out that they need less associates and it would offset the cost.


 
thats a good point to bad cables is not reading this but then there goes unemployment. it kinda like fear of the robot on assembly lines. i could get better help out robots some times at gander lol's


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

swaprat said:


> thats a good point to bad cables is not reading this but then there goes unemployment. it kinda like fear of the robot on assembly lines. i could get better help out robots some times at gander lol's


Yea, shut up or get replaced. Cabelas sucks since they went public. They changed everything from their return policy to advertising. I still think maps would be a good idea at every store from groceries to home improvement though. I see a niche market here including selling advertising on the maps, except the stores change all the time.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

thats true your right. if looking for a good store check out www.sportsmensdirect.com they got awesome ideas for products. i think there linked to a store on lake st clair that will be opening soon. rasinrat knows the details there is also a thread about it .


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

The one opening on St Clair is Sportsman Direct... As far as GM, and Dicks in novi most of the people who work there dont have a clue about the outdoors.. Most of the time at GM you cant find anyone to help you if you need it, and when you do they dont have a clue.. Thats why I try to stay away form the box stores..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

What do you expect from part time help? They do learn by experience if they are there long enough, but most will move on for better jobs or fired for not showing up. Also you get what you pay for. Minimum wage won't get you much so don't expect it.


----------



## kindone (Aug 17, 2011)

You get what you pay for in this world, if you pay your employees $8 an hour then your likely to get someone with limited knowledge. It helps everyone to teach these youngsters a thing or two whenever the oppurtunity presents itself.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

You mean you expect a kid that just graduated from high school last year to know what a dinosaur piece of electronic equipment from the 80's is?


----------



## scragley (Sep 8, 2011)

Reminds me of the time going into K-mart and asking if they had any clay pigeons.. He said "no, but we have some dove and quail load"..


----------



## St.Clair Flats Outlaw (Dec 31, 2009)

I always think about that when I'm in those stores. If I didn't have a real job I would kick ass if I worked here because most of those yahoos don't know much about anything


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

ih772 said:


> You mean you expect a kid that just graduated from high school last year to know what a dinosaur piece of electronic equipment from the 80's is?


The negative connotation in your post suggests that an inanimate object appears to cause some type of irrational negative response in your psyche. Perhaps a professional could help you. Secondly, where did I say they were kids?


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

St.Clair Flats Outlaw said:


> I always think about that when I'm in those stores. If I didn't have a real job I would kick ass if I worked here because most of those yahoos don't know much about anything


 
thats why most will open a shop to find ten other in the same area doing the same opening shops. the market is flooded right now with fishing shops. i would love to open one out here a small shop right by kensington in that plaza in new hudson michigan with wally marts tractor supply company etc... in there they got new buildings it would be perfect for guys going up north sort of like a jays franks etc... one problem is gander right up the road. any ways i hope the best for sportsmensdirect it's tuff times for all hope they make it in this economy he has a great location were he is just need steady customers just like i would.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

scragley said:


> Reminds me of the time going into K-mart and asking if they had any clay pigeons.. He said "no, but we have some dove and quail load"..


 
thats just great!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

i would of thought they all would have known.
after all, they should be telling evey one that they "NEED" all the latest electronics, along with a portable shanty,a heater, a sled & a couple small rods & reels. & maybe a 8" power auger if the ice is over 6" thick.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

brookie1 said:


> The negative connotation in your post suggests that an inanimate object appears to cause some type of irrational negative response in your psyche. Perhaps a professional could help you. Secondly, where did I say they were kids?


 

i would not worry about him he tends to do that a lot i just ignore it. it's like he made to many post and is bored with the site. best thing is just ignore it. some people make mistake too could be error in judgement too who knows best way is just to ignore it.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

scragley said:


> Reminds me of the time going into K-mart and asking if they had any clay pigeons.. He said "no, but we have some dove and quail load"..


At least he answered with something shooting related. He could have said "we don't sell pets".


----------



## Junio58er (Dec 21, 2008)

Dick's sporting goods blows ......like said, they are clueless and waaaayyyy overpriced. Selection is shi+ too ........... Anything they have there I can find on the net for 20% cheaper minus tax.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Junio58er said:


> Dick's sporting goods blows ......like said, they are clueless and waaaayyyy overpriced. Selection is shi+ too ........... Anything they have there I can find on the net for 20% cheaper minus tax.


 
No need to bash dicks totally. They are or were a Michigan started maybe still owned store. Living in Michigan and buying china made crap on the web is what is wrong with this country. It not supporting the little Michigan based companies that support our economys here in Michigan. It is like ford verses Toyota so Toyota is made here but were do the profits go overseas were they go. Granted some are here but part is overseas. This is where we struggle as a country cause Toyotas pay their workers I think last I heard was 18 a hour were some start out as sweepers at fords for 18 a hour. That why there cars cost so much less it just is not right. Sorry not trying to knock your post you have every right to your freedom of speech.


----------

